# Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?



## Nepomuk (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir bei diesem Wetter einiges an __ Kübelpflanzen und Rosen (wir haben ja so ´ne Handvoll davon   ) zu giessen haben, sind wir auf der Suche na einem vernünftigen Gießstab für unseren Gartenschlauch.
Gardena und diverse Baumarktqualitäten haben wir schon durch....alles nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Bei der Suche hier vor Ort sind wir auf Takagi gestossen...geniales Sytem, aber der Gießstab ist von der Länge her nen Witz.
Also Tante Google gefragt......gute Bewerten in den unterschiedlichsten Portalen haben z.B. Kärcher und Hozelock. 
Welche Gießstäbe verwendet ihr und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ? Wichtig wäre uns die Regulierbarkeit des Wasserdrucks und verschiedene Strahleinstellungen. Der Preis darf für ne gescheite Qualität auch ruhig etwas gehobener sein.
Sind für jeden Tipp  dankbar...

Gruß,
Nepo


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

...ich muss sagen, ich hab mir da noch keine Gedanken drum gemacht, denn wir nehmen abends immer ne Teichpumpe mit viel Schlauch dran und gießen mit Teichwasser das Grünzeug....   dann füllen wir den Teich mit Leitungswasser nach


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Moin Nepo,
schau mal im aktuellen Aldi-Prospekt, dort gibt es ab den 25.07. einen Gießstab für 7,99 EUR.
Evtl. ist das ja was für dich.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Nix gegen Feinkost Albrecht, aber der Nepo sucht glaub ich eher was ne Nummer besser im Profibereich. 
Von der Rosenschere bis zur Gartenspritze sind wir inzwischen so schlau, das es sich nicht lohnt so billig zu kaufen. 

Also Profis vor ! Was ist Eure Empfehlung ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Hallo Wuzzel,
wenn Feinkost Albrecht nicht deine Liga ist, dann schau mal hier: http://www.garden.edingershops.de/
dort habe ich schon einiges gekauft und es hat alles immer super funktioniert, auch bei einer Reklamation.


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Moin,

ich könnte mich für Hozelock erwärmen oder für Stocker, wenn es denn doch etwas günstiger sein darf.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Nepo, ich glaub ich hab da was gefunden  

Der hat zwar nicht so viele einstellmöglichkeiten, aber eigentlich muss der ja auch nur giessen  
Und wenn eine Funktion dann wirklich gut funktioniert, dann ist da wohl was passendes dabei: 

http://www.parkerstore.org/upload/files/4_Beregnungstechnik.pdf

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Geka kriegst Du bei Hornbach.


----------



## Deuned (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Nix gegen Feinkost Albrecht, aber der Nepo sucht glaub ich eher was ne Nummer besser im Profibereich.
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel



Auch ich finde natürlich nicht alles gut beim ALDI,aber der hier erwähnte Gießstab ist einfach Klasse und hat ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
Ich nutze ihn schon seit langem(er ist nicht zum ersten Mal im Angebot)und kann ihn guten Gewissens empfehlen(obwohl von ALDI )


Gruß

Bernd

PS: Der von Christine genannte STOCKER scheint vom gleichen Hersteller wie der vom ALDI zu sein,zumindest ist die Ähnlichkeit sehr groß.


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Moin,
na bitte gibt es doch öffter das ein Markenhersteller auch was für Aldi produziert, dann machts eben die Menge, wenn es günstiger ist!


----------



## nik (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

da wir mit Grundwasser und Hauswasserwerk sehr reichlich den Garten gießen, war das eine zu optimierende Geschichte. Wir verwenden schon lange den Gießstab von Gardena, den ich im Falle eines Defektes durch den gleichen wieder ersetzte. Unserer ist locker >6 Jahre alt und bei so einem Wetter jeden Tag eine, eher zwei Stunden in Betrieb.

Wichtiger war die Umstellung des Standardgartenschlauchs von 1/2 auf 3/4". -Und dann ist der "Profi-"Gießstab von Gardena einwandfrei und eine echte Zeitersparnis gegenüber einer 1/2" Lösung. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Günter, ja das mag sein, das der auch etwas mehr als 7,95 wert ist. 
Und Gardena ist ja auch ein Markenhersteller und sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber wir suchen was wirklich gutes und nix mit so viel Plaste dran, was dann nach ein paar Jahren wieder undicht wird. 

Diese Geka Dinger machen nen guten Eindruck, der Hornbach hier hat sie aber nicht im Markt, mal schauen, ob ich die irgendwo mal live angucken kann. 

Gruß Wuzzel

edit: hab das posting von nik gerad erst entdeckt.... na das ist endlich mal ein Posting das weiter hilft. Werd mir das Profisortiment von Gardena mal anschauen.


----------



## nik (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

noch eine Ergänzung . . . 

Es ist schon auch ein bisschen Pflege notwendig.  Das betrifft den kleinen Gummiring am Anschlussstecksystem, das kann mit der Zeit am Griff undicht werden und ist lästig, denn es sabbert und gibt nasse Füße.  Selbst bei uns reicht es einmal im Jahr, halt bei Bedarf, den Gummiring mit Vaseline einzuschmieren. Der Gummi nimmt die Vaseline auf, wird dicker und dichtet wieder gut ab.

Mehr als das und im Herbst einräumen passiert aber nicht. Es mag bessere geben, der "große" von Gardena ist auch nicht billig, aber ich habe eben auch nach vielen Jahren nichts zu bemängeln. Außerdem habe ich ein geniales Hauswasserwerk von Gardena, das ist gerade 8 Wochen vor Ablauf der 5-Jahresgarantie von Bauhaus verendet. Ich bekam ein kostenloses Leihgerät, einen (durchaus empfehlenswerten) Gardena Hauswasserautomaten und letzten Freitag ein neues Hauswasserwerk. Das war mal ein richtig guter Deal.  
Noch mal nähme ich das trotzdem nicht - obwohl es schon als besseres gilt - aber das Metabo HWW ist das Maß der Dinge und angesichts der Bedeutung des HWW (Toiletten, Waschmaschine, Garten) ist der Aufpreis völlig uninteressant. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Hallo Nepo,
auch ich habe mittlerweile den zweiten "Gießstab" von Gardena seit 10 Jahren, und bin mit dem Teil nicht unzufrieden, finde Preis/Leistung ein wenig dreist. Im Garten bin ich auf die automatische Bewässerung von Gardena umgestiegen, sonst hätte ich auch Dein Problem . Das war zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung außer dem "amerikanisch/israelischen" Hunter-System die einzige Alternative, und zudem für "20% auf Alles" Stück für Stück leicht zu erwerben. Damals hat sich auch kein Hersteller/Vertrieb die Mühe gemacht, einem den Sinn und die Vorteile eines solchen Systems zu erklären, auch die Planungsunterlagen waren eher belustigend... .  Dies hatte auch Einfluß auf die Preise - aktuell schmerzt der Nachkauf von Tropfern .
Selbst heute fokussieren sich die Vertreiber von Bewässerungssystemen auf einen fiktiven Wasseranschluss, den es nirgendwo gibt... . Niemand rechnet halt damit, dass jemand das System ernsthaft flächendeckend verwenden will (wie es einige kompetente Gärtnereien in unserer Umgebung aber tun). 
Ich möchte damit sagen, dass eine gute Gießbrause die Wiederanschaffungsfrist einer neuen von ein bis zwei Jahren auf vielleicht zehn Jahre erhöht. Die zum Gießen nötige Zeit und den durch das auf eine breite Oberfläche verteilte Wasser, das in der Mehrheit verdunstet (statt in den Boden tiefer eindringt), ist der Nachteil auch einer solchen Brause. In einem eingewachsenen Staudenbeet oder unter einer __ Hosta spielt das freilich keine Rolle. Für Töpfe, oder einzeln stehende Pflanzen ist das System weniger geeignet. Bei der aktuellen Witterung mache ich auch gerade gute Erfahrungen mit meiner Bewässerung der Grenzbepflanzung. Die Sträucher sehen dank Tropfbewässerung gut aus, die darunter gesetzten __ Bodendecker lassen schon genau erkennen, wo die Tropfer sind... . So weit meine Empfehlung in eine neue Richtung. Verschiedene Systeme lassen sich kombinieren, so kann man beispielsweise Hunter-Steuerung mit Gardena-Endtropfern betreiben .


----------



## nik (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein paar Bilder aus der Praxis
 
der doch schon ziemlich alte Gardena Profi-Gießstab. Die Anschlusskupplung ist übrigens mal kaputt gegangen, der ist doch schon so alt, die war einfach grundmürbe, die habe ich mit einem Teil aus einem Nicht-Gardena-Set ersetzt. Die abstellbare Anschlusskupplung ist praktisch, bei dem alten Teil geht der Kopf schon schwergängig zu drehen. Kann man wahrscheinlich auch was machen, aber damit nicht nötig. Der weiche Brausestrahl ist schon gut und mit Abstand am meisten genutzt.
Im Netz gehen die Preise, im Baumarkt sind die schon happig

Das ist der Profi- Brausekopf:
 
Nicht empfehlenswert! Ohne das zusätzliche Gelenk geht das gar nicht! Das gibt es aber nur für die kleinen Standardkupplungen. Der Schlauch wird für den Rasensprenger genutzt, deshalb das kleine Anschlussstück am 3/4" Schlauch. Obwohl es die einzige Engstelle ist, kostet das im Vergleich zum obigen "unbegrenzten" Gießstab schon Durchsatz. Wir haben ja auch eine Standardbrause für das kleine System. Mit dem Teil werde ich wahnsinnig! 

Am Schlauch kann man sehen, welche Folgen "günstig" hat. Oben der gelbe Schlauch wird an die 10 Jahre haben, der schicke auf dem unteren Bild 2 Jahre. Es ist einfach Geld verplempert. Weiß nicht, wo ich den Spruch her habe, ich habe nicht genug Geld um billig zu kaufen.  

Das Problem bei uns ist, meine nutzt die vorhandene Bewässerung nicht. Die ist nicht automatisch, aber schon für den Hahn pro Beet verweigert sie die Bedienung. Also gießt sie bei dem Wetter 2 Std./Tag.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Rosinensammler (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Diese Gardena-Plastik-Brausen habe ich schon lange satt.
Seit inzwischen 8 Jahren ist bei mir folgendes Greät im Einsatz: 
http://www.manufactum.de/giessgeraet-aluminium-p1396205/?c=172825
Man findet es auch in anderen ausgewählten Shops. Die Form wird von Geka nachgebaut.
Alleine schon das "Perlbild", d.h. die Feinperligkeit und Form des Gießstrahls unterscheiden sich von allen anderen, die ich bislang in der Hand hatte. Nahezu alles ist aus Metall und es gibt jedes Einzelteil als Ersatzteil.
Wenn man das Ding im Winter nicht dem Frost aussetzt und ab und zu mal das Sieb reinigt, hält es eeeeewig!

Gruß
Rosinensammler


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Hallo Rosinensammler  

noch einer der uns versteht ... genau so etwas suchten wir und nicht Plastekram. Auf Geka sind wir auch schon gestossen, Allein schon die Kupplungen machen nen viel besseren Eindruck als das übliche Zeug was vom Schlauch flutscht. 

Sehr gut da auch mal nen persönlichen Erfahrungsbericht zu lesen ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel und Nepomuk


----------



## Nepomuk (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welchen Gießstab könnt ihr empfehlen ?*

Hallo Rosinensammler,

da Manufactum kein Hersteller ist, dürfte der im Original von Geka kommen....aber wie Wuzzel schon sagte ist das mal nen Aussage, die man verwerten kann 
Genau sowas schwebt uns vor.

Gruß
Nepomuk


----------

